
Example Error Correcting Code Using Reed Solomon - ArashPartow
http://www.schifra.com/idx.html
======
Safety1stClyde
What are we supposed to take away from this piece of demonstration code for a
library?

~~~
ArashPartow
@Safety1stClyde Thanks for the question, I'll try my best to give provide an
answer.

The example demonstrates how a given message, is initially processed (encoded)
to add forward error correction symbols to it, then byte (or symbol) errors
added to the message.

Subsequently the message coupled with the FEC undergoes decoding which
corrects the errors previously added resulting in the original message.

The underlying scheme utilized is called Reed-Solomon error correcting code,
and is used in many different area, such as data communications, data storage,
cryptography etc.

